# Photo Tournament - Engineering



## jimmymac (Oct 9, 2007)

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:

1) Users who want to participate submit their picture by links.
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
3) If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600 (or at least a photo of a decent size. Nothing too big.)
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

*New Rules*
-No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture.
-Only ONE picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, edit the original post.

Thank you and good luck all.



Right so I noticed that pretty much every photo tourney so far has been around nature and natural phenomenon, so how about the unnatural

Post your Engineering marvels, of course as always the title is open to interpretation so hopefully we can get some impressive angles on things created by mankind....


----------



## jimmymac (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i24.tinypic.com/102qlq0.jpg


Thats mine, pretty much out of ideas when it came to this subject until i stumbled on this old photo and thought it might make for something different


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 9, 2007)

Dammit, Dammit, Dammit, I have a picture but I'm not at home at the moment, I hope there's spaces left!


----------



## jimmymac (Oct 9, 2007)

personally I reckon this ones gonna take a little longer to filll up than normal


----------



## 4NGU$ (Oct 9, 2007)

i have a couple to choose from its just deciding with one to use


----------



## Punk (Oct 9, 2007)

We have a week to fill it up...

I really don't think I have anything...


----------



## Punk (Oct 9, 2007)

*EDIT:*


This one:





http://static4.bareka.com/photos/medium/5197047/francisco-missile.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$ (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_5623-1.jpg

will you except this ?

it is engineering just i choose for it to be out of focus 


Edit : webbenji i didnt think we were supposed to ask any more ?
maybe thats just me ?

but i would say that the bottem one would count but not the top one


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_5623-1.jpg
> 
> will you except this ?
> 
> ...



ooh, That one messes with my eyes. It's almost as if I unfocused my eyes, the picture becomes focused...Weird


----------



## TFT (Oct 9, 2007)

The Falkirk Wheel in Scotland that transports canal barges to a different level.

http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/9686/img011ks0.jpg


----------



## bass76 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mundaring Weir.  





http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/P4140117Medium.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$ (Oct 9, 2007)

lovely light on that bass


----------



## bass76 (Oct 9, 2007)

Well thanks mate.  That was taken with my old Olympus 3 mp that got a bit sandy (yeah it doesn't like sand).  Further illustrates the fact that the best lighting is morning or late afternoon.  Yours messes with my eyes.  Its like an optical illusion, if you move ur eyes around the pic you can see little white squares where the black lines intersect.  Very cool photo.


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/IMG_0393.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 9, 2007)

Heres mine:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_0456-1.jpg





Bob
I might use that one instead.


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2007)

Hehe! Shoulda used this one Vroom


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 9, 2007)

Ha, I forgot about those edited ones.
Frankly, I'm not even sure if thats the photo or even direction I'm going to go with.

Bob


----------



## speedyink (Oct 10, 2007)

Heres mine:






http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02758e.jpg


----------



## Lord Of The Ming (Oct 10, 2007)

OOO, I've been wanting to use this picture for a while, German train.


----------



## brian (Oct 10, 2007)

One More!!!!


----------



## Ben (Oct 10, 2007)

speedyink said:


> Heres mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT photo Speedy!!!



Lord Of The Ming said:


> OOO, I've been wanting to use this picture for a while, German train.



Hey mingy, could you also add the link to the picture?


----------



## epidemik (Oct 10, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v513/afterburner767/DSCF0193.jpg

Couldny you just copy image location halian?
EDIT: Or were you looking for desktop resolution?


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that all of them   If not, here's mine:

http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/9564/picture330ma0.jpg


----------



## softwarefreak (Oct 10, 2007)

ooooo, the one with the canal barge is really interesting i'd love to see that in reality! i will post my pic soon watch this space>>>>>>                                  seriously watch it!


----------



## Punk (Oct 10, 2007)

Too late I think...


----------



## softwarefreak (Oct 10, 2007)

heres mine, its all i could find at the time but this has reminded me to take more pics of egineering so thanks


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 10, 2007)

Was I the last entry?


----------



## Lord Of The Ming (Oct 10, 2007)

Umm, yea, just hit copy image location... but here it is anyway
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v513/afterburner767/DSCF0193.jpg


----------



## Jabes (Oct 10, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Was I the last entry?



yep I think so I counted 10 up to ur post


----------



## Punk (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok let's vote now


----------



## Ben (Oct 10, 2007)

softwarefreak said:


> heres mine, its all i could find at the time but this has reminded me to take more pics of egineering so thanks
> 
> View attachment 2171



Hm, Thats funny. I was thinking of using the same thing 








Lord Of The Ming said:


> Umm, yea, just hit copy image location... but here it is anyway
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v513/afterburner767/DSCF0193.jpg



LOL. I didn't think of that at the moment


----------



## jimmymac (Oct 10, 2007)

Kornowski was the tenth entry I believe so apologies to anyone else that entered after him but we are restricted on entries...

i'll get the poll up ASAP, hopefully by tonight but apologies if its delayed to tomorrow as i'm exceptionally busy at the moment.....


----------

